

Embedding Perl 6 in Eclipse - raiph
http://donaldh.github.io/blog/2014/06/20/embedding-perl-6-in-eclipse/

======
gjvc
wow. but which is the parasite, and which is the host? :-)

~~~
raiph
\o/

(A response!)

"First they ignore you. Then they ridicule you. And then they attack you and
want to burn you. And then they build monuments to you. And that, is what is
going to happen to the Amalgamated Clothing Workers of America."

